# 55 Gallon Piranha Tank!!



## Young Piranha

Okay, so I finally set up my tank that I will be keeping my piranhas in. The tank has to be cycled because I do not have much media from my 5 gallon lol. Anyways take a look, this only has sand in it atm, I would like ideas on how I should decorate it and such. By the way, I had a success cleaning my sand


















If it looks dirty or scratched, its not. It is just the bubbles because I just got done filling it up.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

nothin like setting up a new tank from scratch... adding some driftwood for structure and some low light plants such as anubias, crypts, java fern, java moss, etc. would be a great start.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i forgot to ask, what type of piranha are you planning on stocking the tank with?


----------



## Young Piranha

Im getting a few red bellies. Also, I plan on getting fake plants.


----------



## ju5tin95

nice, yea that new tank set up smell lol.... yea some driftwood maybe try some real plants too....


----------



## Young Piranha

Nah, Im not gonna go with any real plants. I dont want to have the light on in the tank that much.


----------



## chaddfc

Heres a look at my 55 gallon, 1 fluval 305 filter, 1 aquatech 30-60 gallon filter, 1 aquatech powerhead and 200 watt heater....I like my decor now and am hopefully almost done with cycling bout to be my 4th week eeeek! Might take out some of the decor though when I get my fish im either getting 3-4 Reds or 1 ruby red spilo... This summer for fathers day my wife is gonna get me a 125 gallon so this is their temporary home...... just some ideas for yah....


----------



## FEEFA

Young Piranha said:


> Okay, so I finally set up my tank that I will be keeping my piranhas in. The tank has to be cycled because I do not have much media from my 5 gallon lol. Anyways take a look, this only has sand in it atm, I would like ideas on how I should decorate it and such. By the way, I had a success cleaning my sand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks dirty or scratched, its not. It is just the bubbles because I just got done filling it up.


You should have a constant ammonia source in there so that your existing BB doesnt die off. You could add a piece of shrimp or other fish as an ammo source replacing it every couple a days. That or add 4-5 cons in there

Looking good though and I agree with Joe some drift wood and plants whether fake or real would really set it off.
Also a black background would be a nice contrast from the white sand.

Good luck and remember that that tank is only good for 3-4 reds foa about a year and then you will have to upgrade because of the 12" width


----------



## 1rhom

Young Piranha said:


> Okay, so I finally set up my tank that I will be keeping my piranhas in. The tank has to be cycled because I do not have much media from my 5 gallon lol. Anyways take a look, this only has sand in it atm, I would like ideas on how I should decorate it and such. By the way, I had a success cleaning my sand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks dirty or scratched, its not. It is just the bubbles because I just got done filling it up.


Before you do anything,you should level your tank.May cause cracks later on. Add some feeders in there to help with the cycle and any filter media from an established tank would help.


----------



## Young Piranha

How Can I level this? Its already full of water and too heavy to move.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

go get a package of shims from home depot, they usually only cost about a buck for a package, and then drain some of the water and use a hammer to drive the shims under the uneven side, that way you shouldn't have to drain the tank completely. just keep a level on top of the tank so you know when it's level.


----------



## 1rhom

What i did was, level the stand before installing the tank on it.


----------

